# Global Days



## deja08 (Nov 8, 2008)

If a patient has a procedure, such as an I&D, in the ER and returns for packing removal in 7 days, can the ER physician who is not a hospital employee, bill for the return visit? I am told the facility can because they are not subject to global days, however, is the ER physician?

Thanks!
Gina


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 8, 2008)

deja08 said:


> If a patient has a procedure, such as an I&D, in the ER and returns for packing removal in 7 days, can the ER physician who is not a hospital employee, bill for the return visit? I am told the facility can because they are not subject to global days, however, is the ER physician?
> 
> Thanks!
> Gina



Hi,
The ER physician may bill for the return visit. For ER physicians no global days implications.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 10, 2008)

*Global*

I don't code for an ED physician, but I would think that if the procedure was performed by the ED physician, the 10-day global period would apply to that same physician. 

The reimbursement for the procedure takes into account the post-operative care that is required (in this case, removing the packing).

I'm guessing the patient doesn't have a PMD.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## maysons1703 (Nov 10, 2008)

You are suppose to code the procedure performed with -55 to indicate that it was a pop visit only.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to code for ED docs and we did not use any modifiers.  The docs were part of the same PC, so even if Dr. A placed the sutures and Dr. C removed them 7-10 days later, Dr. C did not charge.


----------

